# sexing Azuerus



## tweetygirl1683 (Oct 9, 2010)

Took some pictures of my two Azuerus, one is quite a bit larger than the other I hope it isn't to early to tell! Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Way to early to tell. Those frogs look to be about 5-6 months old. They are good looking frogs though!


----------



## tweetygirl1683 (Oct 9, 2010)

nyfrogs said:


> Way to early to tell. Those frogs look to be about 5-6 months old. They are good looking frogs though!


I thought so we got them @ Frog Day in May so I wasn't sure on their exact age, Thanks!


----------

